# Naming your home brewery



## bigmacca (1/2/14)

Afternoon,

I've been considering giving my backyard brewery a name  last night I seen an owl on the fence 1st one I've ever seen. So I'm thinkin that it should be called Wise Owl Brewing Co (actually might register the name) what do you think? What's the name of your home brewery?


----------



## Helles (1/2/14)

Mine is
Beevo's Beer Barn and Brewery
Label and logo in design now


----------



## OzPaleAle (1/2/14)

Mine is White Gum Brewery, name if the street I grew up on in the bush.


----------



## Gr390ry (1/2/14)

I named mine, The Bearded Gypsy Brewery.

Got a nice ring to it I think!


----------



## lukiferj (1/2/14)

Self Made Alehouse

I have had a few shirts made up for myself and a couple of close mates who "help" me brew sometimes.


----------



## timmi9191 (1/2/14)

I've got 2, haven't quite decided on which, feel free to decide for me

1. hats for bats brewery - inspired by jobu from major league
2. Thinking juice brewery, solving the worlds problems since 2011..


----------



## sp0rk (1/2/14)

Mine was previously - Pissing Razorblades Brewery
The slogan was "Hurts going in, hurts going out", but the Mrs protested a little...
It's now The Portly Gentleman Brewhouse - Fat ales for your face
Thinking of adding "& BBQ Barn" to the name seeing how much meat is going through my charcoal grill/smoker these days


----------



## Nibbo (1/2/14)

Goofy foot brewing...
I snowboard goofy foot.
simplicity at its best...


----------



## adryargument (1/2/14)

Adryargument brewery... Cause the kegs always empty


----------



## boybrewer (1/2/14)

Mine is called the Broken Bird Brewery, named after the cat chased a bird behind the keezer and I had to pull it out from behind it and the bird did not survive like most of my brews .


----------



## CoopsOz (1/2/14)

Bluesbreaker brew haus cos I like Eric Clapton


----------



## fletcher (1/2/14)

sexyfuntime

yep


----------



## Cocko (1/2/14)

My house in on the top of a ridge and out of our balcony you see tree tops...

My brewery is loosely named; Tree Top

There are also some here

Cheers


----------



## OneEye (1/2/14)

I've got one bung eye and my assistant (dog) had a run in with a neighbourhood cat and lost an eye... 
All leading to the 'One Eye Brewing Co.'!


----------



## Cocko (1/2/14)

moosebeer said:


> I've got one bung eye



Can I ask, When people talk to you - Where do we look? I always go the one eye that seems to be looking at me... And yes, I am dead serious. Sorry if offensive but just thought I would ask to get YOUR point of opinion.

Cheers


----------



## Camo6 (1/2/14)

Ahem... Mines called Single Cell Brewing due to the size of the brewshed and the little buggers that do all the hard work.


----------



## Dan Dan (1/2/14)

Dwan & Sons. It worked for Thomas Cooper...


----------



## OneEye (1/2/14)

Sorry cocko, that's not the kind of bung eye I'm afflicted with. I just have poor vision out of the one eye. Glasses fix it up for me


----------



## Cocko (1/2/14)

.


----------



## Cocko (1/2/14)

.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/2/14)

*Black Devil Dog and Dingo Brewery*, because I've got a minature black poodle and a Dingo Kelpie X.


----------



## Jason_brews_beer (2/2/14)

Toying with 'Bay City Brewing'


----------



## bigmacca (2/2/14)

Cheers for sharing the bottle cap label website moosebeer. Looks good I'll have to put an order in soon!


----------



## Mardoo (2/2/14)

Since you like bung so much Cocko I'll tell you the answer I got to that exact question: Just look at the person like you would if their eyes were normalforward like everyone else. Usually the bung eye focuses forward as if it was normalforward. 

My brewery's named The Gander. I admire male geese. They're all peaceful and, ya know, birdy, but mess with their loved ones and they'll **** you right up.


----------



## gava (2/2/14)

Rammstyle Brewing.. Last name is Ramm and kinda sounds dirty so I like it


----------



## PeteQ (2/2/14)

The Mrs a while back said I needed a name for the brewery, my answer was Pete's Brewery. Not great, i know.

She fired back 'how about hills and hops homebrew?'

You win this round...


----------



## pvan340 (2/2/14)

R.A.T.S Piss home brew! It's an acronym of my and my father-in-law's names.


----------



## Black n Tan (2/2/14)

I am still trying to make up my mind. I live in Ascot Vale in an area called "Whiskey Hill" because this area borders an old temperance (dry) are and therefore whisky was made to slip across into the dry area. So my thinking is either: 

Whiskey Hill Brewing

or

Knights of the Vale Brewing (a reference from Game of Thrones).


----------



## fcmcg (2/2/14)

Mine is Francis st brewery....because i live on Francis st...
I also have stickers, a hoodie , t-shirts and a coffee cup with my logo...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/2/14)

Black Betty
:super:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/2/14)

Mine is "Grumpy's Brewery"

I'm not particularly grumpy (most of the time) - but when my grandson was learning to talk he couldnt get Grandpa right and it came out as Grumpy. The name has stuck - and I kind of like it too.

I dont name all my brews - but a few have had the "Grumpy" theme.

Grumpy Fat Cow - Fat yak clone
Grumpy old Pom - an English bitter.


----------



## flavo (2/2/14)

Swift Brewing Co.

The brewery has taken over half the garage where the Suzuki Swift once lived.


----------



## tomdavis (2/2/14)

I've gone with Brick Top Brewery. 

Named in honour of my favorite nasty character from the British gangster movie 'Snatch'

This is him : YouTube


----------



## Josh (2/2/14)

Fighting Owl Brewery because the week I moved to Guildford West, the local rag had a story about the U/15s footy side getting into an all in bench clearing brawl.

Their logo is the Owl.

Serious question. Do you think I'd have trouble calling a commercial operation Fighting Owl Brewery? Can you use the word Fighting in relation to an alcohol producer?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (2/2/14)

My Shar Pei's name is Benson and he has a massive, swollen head. He's my best brewing buddy so I called my brewery FatDogHead.


----------



## Yob (2/2/14)

Slaughterhouse Brewery... Just coz it's got a nice ring to it.


----------



## browndog (2/2/14)

Jason_brews_beer said:


> Toying with 'Bay City Brewing'


I hope you are going to feature tartan.......


----------



## technobabble66 (2/2/14)

As per my monica: 
*Bright Cloud Brewery*
My wife's middle names are "Beng Hoon" - means "bright/clear cloud" in Hokkien.

I'd originally conceived a truckload of names for a brewery that all sounded cool at the time, then the next day sounded a little wanky. I also kinda figured that it might be better to have a slightly mundane name for the brewery & come up with lots of cool names for individual batches/beers. Bright Cloud also seemed to have a sufficiently abstract & positive edge to it. I just need to come up with a first "house beer" that's worth officially naming with something clever & edgy!

And i hoped that referencing the name to SWMBO might garner a few brownie points for when it comes to purchasing new brewing-critical bling...


----------



## manticle (2/2/14)

I got told mine is called the drewery because my name is andrew and some people call me drew. I don't mind it (slightly witty, sounds OK)but I don't really care that much. More often referred to as the shed.


----------



## Doubleplugga (2/2/14)

Doubleplugga Brewery, just like my user name. It just seemed like the Aussie thing to do and I am rarely in any other foot wear when not at work.


----------



## Beersuit (2/2/14)

Mine is the grog monster brewing co. Named by a mate while on a week long fishing trip. Pussys couldn't keep up.


----------



## bullsneck (2/2/14)

Mine is Boab Brewery. It stands for Brew On A Balcony (I used to in the last rental we had). I like it because it makes reference to a native tree as well. Coincidently, those trees look a bit like bottles and can store a considerable amount of liquid (too bad the kegs don't seem to retain their liquid!)


----------



## MAX POWER (2/2/14)

Mine is the Ancient hop grain juice factory


----------



## zeggie (2/2/14)

Comrade Kitty.

Followed the usual craft idea of "something animal". Ie. Mountain goat, red duck, cheeky monkey, hop hog, brew dog etc etc


----------



## Econwatson (2/2/14)

booker_h said:


> Mine is Boab Brewery. It stands for Brew On A Balcony (I used to in the last rental we had). I like it because it makes reference to a native tree as well. Coincidently, those trees look a bit like bottles and can store a considerable amount of liquid (too bad the kegs don't seem to retain their liquid!)



Boab is Scottish slang for a penis.


----------



## squirt in the turns (2/2/14)

Econwatson said:


> Boab is Scottish slang for a penis.


That just makes the name better. Definitely.



I usually jokingly call mine the Sticky Floor Brewery. I know we all have brewday spills, but I'm pretty sure I lose an abnormal amount of wort.

Anyway, after a recent accident, I might have to officially name it the Sticky Ceiling Brewery.


----------



## Matty3450 (3/2/14)

Mines Back O Bourke Brewery as I live some where in the desert


----------



## jyo (3/2/14)

squirt in the turns said:


> Anyway, after a recent accident, I might have to officially name it the Sticky Ceiling Brewery.


Sounds like a fun night.

Mine is Red Dog Brewery, but now I sometimes call it Dead Dog Brewery.


----------



## The Balding Bunyip (3/2/14)

The Balding Bunyip Brewing Co.
Shirts , stickers .... the usual stuff


----------



## Econwatson (3/2/14)

I have lived on a farm for my whole life, so it was only natural that I name my brewery after the farm and steal the design of the farm sign. Here is the logo for Darnford Brewery





I name all of my beers after locations and farms in the surrounding valley. Here is my Spy Hill IPA in Pilsner Glasses which my beautiful SWMBO got made for me:


----------



## sponge (3/2/14)

Mine is Dungeon O' Sponge Brewery.

My brewing area is in a storage area at the back of our garage, which is located on the bottom level of our apartment block and was often referred to as the dungeon, or sponges dungeon after we first moved in.

Sort've just became dungeon o' sponge after that..

The mrs got me this nice little sign made up for it for my birthday last year


----------



## NickB (3/2/14)

The Liquid Lunch Brewery

Drink Lunch Today


----------



## toolio666 (3/2/14)

For the past 4 years or so I was going to be calling mine Two Figs Brewery, with the catch phrase "Who gives Two Figs?". I was also going to have a fig leaf on the logo with a fig hanging out either side of the leaf... Like Adam would have looked when he met Eve...

It came from having, surprisingly, 2 fig trees out the front of our place.

But now everyone's calling their brewery Two something's, Birds, Brothers, testicles, if you get my drift. So what's to do? Do I change my name, even though I got in first, or do I say FTW? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_brews_beer (3/2/14)

browndog said:


> I hope you are going to feature tartan.......


Hadn't thought of it.

But after some more research on the subject there is a brewery in the states called 'bay city brewing co.' so i may shelve the idea... for now.


----------



## spog (3/2/14)

Naming my brewery has been in the back of my mind for a while,when my old man died I thought I would name it Trysil after the district/ area he came from in Norway.
But it didn't catch with me.
After reading all the names and reasons for breweries in this topic I have decided to name mine the Odd drop.
When I brew I basically wing it,I chuck this in and that in etc.
My old mans name was/ is Odd,an old Norwegien name meaning point of sword or spear.
So the Odd Drop Brewery it is .
Now just have to have a play and bung it in my avatar.
Must get around to sorting a label for him as well .

Cheers... The Odd spog....


----------



## spog (3/2/14)

Ummm,how do I put my brewery name above my non existent pic.?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (3/2/14)

Had been thinking about this for a while, with options being the street name 'Nimbus', something to do with the kids (either name combos or something about anger), possibly something to do with my own sporting nicknames, but I have played a variety of sports for a variety of clubs so that's a bit tricky (i.e. most recent and current vs the longest).

Anyway, after a few drinks SWMBO and I settled on 'Hell Hath No Brewery'.

I assumed it must have been taken but some googling only picked up 'Hell hat no fury' by Bells...so I am claiming it. 
Next, the logo, and I reckon I have a pic to form the background...


----------



## Camo6 (3/2/14)

spog said:


> Naming my brewery has been in the back of my mind for a while,when my old man died I thought I would name it Trysil after the district/ area he came from in Norway.
> But it didn't catch with me.
> After reading all the names and reasons for breweries in this topic I have decided to name mine the Odd drop.
> When I brew I basically wing it,I chuck this in and that in etc.
> ...


Nice tribute Spog and a fitting brewery name.

And it goes to show just how sacred the Odd Drop of Spog can be.


----------



## warra48 (4/2/14)

Our dog is a now 12 years old Pug, so I'm using Old Pug Brewery.

Will try and design a logo once we've moved from Port Macquarie to Newcastle sometime in March this year.


----------



## Canuckdownunder (4/2/14)

I call my HB operation "Arbutus Brewing" based on the tree. I loved them as a kid and they remind me of home


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (4/2/14)

Mine is King Brown Brewing. 

The name comes from where I grew up out bush where the locals would sit in the park and drink tallies out of brown paper bags without a care in the world. They called them King Browns. 

The lack of a fancy label and marketing and sitting in the park without a care in the world just enjoying the beer that was in a no name brown paper bag I thought epitamised my brewery. No Frills, no bullshit just beer that you enjoy to drink.

Although on reflection it was probably a XXXX bitter or VB in those paper bags, the name still stands.


----------



## spog (4/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> Nice tribute Spog and a fitting brewery name.
> 
> And it goes to show just how sacred the Odd Drop of Spog can be.


Just realised having decided on naming my brewery after my old man yesterday that yesterday was his birthday!
He would have been 84.
Faarrrrk , spooky or what ?


----------



## fletcher (4/2/14)

zeggie said:


> Comrade Kitty.
> 
> Followed the usual craft idea of "something animal". Ie. Mountain goat, red duck, cheeky monkey, hop hog, brew dog etc etc


amen, it's either something with an animal or something with a number in it


----------



## waz_j (4/2/14)

fletcher said:


> amen, it's either something with an animal or something with a number in it


So maybe I should go with "A Number of Animals Brewery" - could be taken a few ways


----------



## brewtas (4/2/14)

Numbers are mostly for breweries although Riverside are ruining that a bit.

I named one of my beers [Adjective] [Animal] Pale Ale.


----------



## Trevandjo (4/2/14)

Mine's "Yinzhou Craft Brewery". Named after the part of China we are living in. Not very exciting, Not technically a craft brewery either. But sure beats Chinese Megaswill.


----------



## Tilt (4/2/14)

I haven't given a lot of thought to a name as usually most of my energy goes into the end product rather than a name or the label. 
Talking it through over the holidays, and with a bit of time to let the idea cogitate, my wife's idea of "Marksman Brewery" has stuck in my head. 
My first name's Mark and its got all sorts of possibilties with logos and beer names. Looking forward to getting some labels sorted for this years giveaways


----------



## Mardoo (4/2/14)

Mate, a target would be a premiere craft beer label. That's a great name.


----------



## Tilt (4/2/14)

Thanks mate - yeah, thats what I'm thinking... along with monikers like Magnum IPA, Sharpshooter Gueze etc.


----------



## QldKev (4/2/14)

Mine is just QldKev Brewhouse. Pretty easy to decipher. But somedays it's referred to as that wanker thing.


----------



## dicko (4/2/14)

spog said:


> Ummm,how do I put my brewery name above my non existent pic.?


Click on your name in the top RH corner and select settings from menu.
Go down to profile information and where it says Brew God delete that and type in your brewery name.

Cheers


----------



## fletcher (4/2/14)

brewtas said:


> Numbers are mostly for breweries although Riverside are ruining that a bit.
> 
> I named one of my beers [Adjective] [Animal] Pale Ale.


was just thinking about this and naming, in general, of inanimate objects.

perhaps animals are a default choice or an easy choice as they are often considered as an embodiment of an emotion or behaviour (cheeky monkey), a physical manifestation (fat yak) and/or other states of being etc etc

i've only used one animal name in my beers but i won't from now on as they seem too easy and common place. these are just my musings. can't say i've ever researched it or anything.


----------



## brewtas (4/2/14)

You're right about the easy choice. I get the feeling that most craft brewers aren't 100% in their element when it comes to the naming and marketing side of things. It's fun to mash ridiculous adjectives and animals together though, a bit like the real ale name generator. Slippery Peacock is a winner, can't imagine why a brewery hasn't used it yet.

Puns are another lazy option although I think that's more of an issue in America than here. A clever pun is fine but ones like Hopsplosion or Maltimatum take all of 10 seconds to come up with. 

In the end, although what ultimately matters is the beer, these kinds of things communicate to me that the brewer isn't quite paying the level of attention to detail that they might be. If they're slacking off there, where else might they be cutting corners?

I should add that I'm talking only about commercial beers/breweries. Names for home brew beers/brewery is a totally different thing.


----------



## MartinOC (4/2/14)

Since my brewery is currently rising from the ashes of a 10-year hiaitus, I've decided on "The Phoenix Brewery". I tossed-around the idea of "Fawkes" (as in Harry Potter & also "Gunpowder, treason & plot"), but settled for simplicity.


Now to find a suitably heroic logo......


----------



## Pistolpete01 (4/2/14)

*Forty Six & 2 Brewing *

_"an idea first conceived by Carl Jung and later expounded upon by Drunvalo Melchizedek concerning the possibility of reaching a state of evolution at which the body would have two more than the normal 46 total chromosomes and leave a currently disharmonious state.[2][3] The premise is that humans would deviate from the current state of human DNA which contains 44 autosomes and 2 sex chromosomes. The next step of evolution would likely result in human DNA being reorganized into 46 and 2 chromosomes, according to Melchizedek."_

Although I have no scientific evidence to back me up, I'm almost certain the evolution of humans can only begin with the complete eradication of shit beer.


----------



## fletcher (4/2/14)

brewtas said:


> You're right about the easy choice. I get the feeling that most craft brewers aren't 100% in their element when it comes to the naming and marketing side of things. It's fun to mash ridiculous adjectives and animals together though, a bit like the real ale name generator. Slippery Peacock is a winner, can't imagine why a brewery hasn't used it yet.
> 
> Puns are another lazy option although I think that's more of an issue in America than here. A clever pun is fine but ones like Hopsplosion or Maltimatum take all of 10 seconds to come up with.
> 
> ...


oh for sure. what matters is the beer. it's just a lot of fun to create something stupid/fun too in terms of the name and branding. i'm going to take a stab and guess it's mainly the latter that prevents small breweries from getting more market and exposure sadly.

EDIT: i'd drink "horse piss cat's anus shit in your mouth" ale happily, if it tasted amazing


----------



## philmud (4/2/14)

Pistolpete01 said:


> *Forty Six & 2 Brewing *
> 
> _"an idea first conceived by Carl Jung and later expounded upon by Drunvalo Melchizedek concerning the possibility of reaching a state of evolution at which the body would have two more than the normal 46 total chromosomes and leave a currently disharmonious state.[2][3] The premise is that humans would deviate from the current state of human DNA which contains 44 autosomes and 2 sex chromosomes. The next step of evolution would likely result in human DNA being reorganized into 46 and 2 chromosomes, according to Melchizedek."_
> 
> Although I have no scientific evidence to back me up, I'm almost certain the evolution of humans can only begin with the complete eradication of shit beer.


Tool fan?


----------



## MartinOC (4/2/14)

Pistolpete01 said:


> Although I have no scientific evidence to back me up, I'm almost certain the evolution of humans can only begin with the complete eradication of shit beer.


Although I have no scientific evidence to back me up, I'm almost certain that the procreation of humans has been the result of shit beer. Ergo, remove shit beer & the human race will perish.

Unless you're saying that procreation of shit humans by consumption of shit beer produces MORE shit humans & that the only way for evolution (progress?) is by eradicating shit humans drinking shit beer.

But how do you eradicate the shit humans drinking good beer if that's all that's available?? 

Edit: I'm drinking good beer as I type & I am (by design  ) an absolute shit on occasion......


----------



## Captain Kirk (5/2/14)

My oldest boy is Hunter so I called mine Hunter's Call


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/2/14)

My brewery is DP Brewery. For Dave's Pub. Yes, that's what I say it means...


----------



## breakbeer (5/2/14)

Chicken Piss Brewing (my nickname is Chicken)

swmbo doesn't like it. "but what if you start selling it?"

that made me laugh


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/2/14)

FOON Brewing, cos my mates said if I called it "NOOF BREWING" they'd get mad. As you can tell, I'm shit at naming things.


----------



## RobjF (5/2/14)

Mines 'The Leaky Barrel Brewery. ' my five year old son gave me the inspiration for the name after two occasions he had to tell me my barrel was leaking. Really I had forgot to shut the tap on the fermenter when racking my beer. It now has a face book page although its along way off finished. Still makes good beer.


----------



## MetalRooster (5/2/14)

MetalRooster. Was born in the year of the Rooster, and recently learnt that the Chinese also associate elements to the years, so mine was the year of the Metal Rooster. I'm not Chinese, nor do I follow anything to do with the zodiac but thought the name sounded cool. And then I pictured a Rooster dressed as a Roman Legionary, instant logo.


----------



## philmud (5/2/14)

I've posted this before, but I wanted something significant to my suburb (Footscray). It's an old area with strong working class and migrant roots. Much of the historical references I was able to find were about the Football team. I learned that in the 1880s, they took to the field as the Prince Imperials, after a former heir to the French throne who was killed by Zulu warriors. I thought it was an interesting and suitably obscure story and I liked the name (Bone Mill Brewery was another contender, the Doggies also took to the field as "The Bone Mill Fellows at one stage).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/2/14)

Goomba Palace Brewery or just Palace Brewery (or Brauhaus if I'm doing something German).

My grandfather is Indian, and the nephew of the (now former) Maharajah of the area (the British had them acting as sorts of Viceroy of the British Empire and yet the ruler of their state - basically British used the place for their interests but let the locals rule what they had). 

When the republic was finally formed and the Indian Government stripped the wealth from those who had it, they lost everything and my grandfather used his British passport and went to England with the shirt on his back. Met my grandmother (scouse), had kids, eventually moved to Australia, which is where I was born.

Even if the titles were still available, I'd be like 200th or something in line to the throne, there's a ton of kids from my grandfather's generation. It's more the heritage thing, along with the other nationalities that I know about in the last 4 generations (hence why my Irish Red gets called McGoomba, and if the Portuguese or Roma people had a beer of note, I'd brew that and give it the appropriate name).

Also explains the handle I chose.


----------



## TimT (20/3/14)

Badger's Brews!


----------



## Cervantes (20/3/14)

*Thirsty Point Brewery*

Thirsty Point is on the beach in Cervantes where I live.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## aaronpetersen (20/3/14)

I live in the Melbourne suburb Reservoir and I have a PhD, so my brewery is called Reservoir Doc's. Apologies to Quentin Tarantino.


----------



## CrookedFingers (20/3/14)

Mines CrookedFingers Brewing.

Spent nearly half my life on a basketball court and ended up with 4 or 5 pretty banged up digits.
2nd knee reco caused a retirement a few years back.


----------



## waggastew (20/3/14)

Stew's Craft Brews. Main point of contention was I wanted to call it Stew's Home Brews but my wife said it might put those less knowledgeable about the fine art of homebrew off.

Just got a new logo and labels done by a mate to replace my old MS Paint bodge-up. Logo below, labels are variation on the theme with different colours and imagery for different beers. Came out pretty well.


----------



## Tahoose (20/3/14)

Nice label waggastew, although all I can read is "brewed in hope"

I brew with hope every time btw.


----------



## TimT (20/3/14)

_my brewery is called Reservoir Doc's._

How about Gutter Brews?

Just kidding. We're in Lalor and Inner-city suburb Rezza is our first port of call when we want to hob nob with the posh sorts....


----------



## eungaibitter1 (20/3/14)

Mardoo said:


> Since you like bung so much Cocko I'll tell you the answer I got to that exact question: Just look at the person like you would if their eyes were normalforward like everyone else. Usually the bung eye focuses forward as if it was normalforward.
> 
> My brewery's named The Gander. I admire male geese. They're all peaceful and, ya know, birdy, but mess with their loved ones and they'll **** you right up.


"I'll have a Gander" would be a good slogan.


----------



## Cocko (20/3/14)

"I'll take _one_ Gander" - maybe h34r:

LOL


----------



## pike1973 (20/3/14)

The name of my brewery is Madhouse Brewery and if anyone comes to my house and everyone is at home ( 5 kids and 2 adults) , you will know exactly why its called madhouse. Adz.


----------



## yum beer (20/3/14)

I have tentatively grabbed the name 'Dead Poet Brewing'...because I live on Henry Lawson way.

Think it sounds a bit like a wanky winery name......

Little Johns' Brewing as a back up......no not Robin Hood's mate.


----------



## Crofty (20/3/14)

Bad Taste Brewing

Initially I was going to name all my beers after really terrible moments in the history of the specific style's nation of origin, but then My production rate exceed my creative output and I just named them BTB IPA, etc... etc... etc....

The brewery name stuck though so it is what it is.


----------



## Pogierob (20/3/14)

Kiss my glass 

Is the name of my brewery.


----------



## waggastew (22/3/14)

waggastew said:


> Stew's Craft Brews. Main point of contention was I wanted to call it Stew's Home Brews but my wife said it might put those less knowledgeable about the fine art of homebrew off.
> 
> Just got a new logo and labels done by a mate to replace my old MS Paint bodge-up. Logo below, labels are variation on the theme with different colours and imagery for different beers. Came out pretty well.


And what the label looks like mounted on a tap


----------



## Spiesy (22/3/14)

AaronP said:


> I live in the Melbourne suburb Reservoir and I have a PhD, so my brewery is called Reservoir Doc's. Apologies to Quentin Tarantino.


Resaaaaaaa!


----------



## Pogierob (22/3/14)

yum beer said:


> I have tentatively grabbed the name 'Dead Poet Brewing'...because I live on Henry Lawson way.
> 
> Think it sounds a bit like a wanky winery name......
> 
> Little Johns' Brewing as a back up......no not Robin Hood's mate.


 just call it DP brewery. That way you could change it around. 

For example I like
DP brewery - dangerous passion brewery


----------



## CoopsOz (22/3/14)

waggastew said:


> And what the label looks like mounted on a tap


Hey Waggastew, what are those tap label things called? Or more to the point, where do I buy them from?


----------



## Screwtop (22/3/14)

An old thread re Home Brewery Names:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/11369-whys-your-brewery-named-what-it-is/?p=145890

Screwy


----------



## NewtownClown (22/3/14)

CoopsOz said:


> Hey Waggastew, what are those tap label things called? Or more to the point, where do I buy them from?


Craftbrewer and other HBS sell them. What's your location and how many do you need? I have a number of them, we may be able to work something out


----------



## waggastew (22/3/14)

NewtownClown said:


> Craftbrewer and other HBS sell them. What's your location and how many do you need? I have a number of them, we may be able to work something out


CoopsOz one thing you need to know is that they mount over the threaded the tap shank. This effectively shortens the length of the shank. If you have a long shank (like mine h34r this may not be a prob but if you only just have enough to fix the washer and line fitting then you may need to look at other options.


----------



## NewtownClown (22/3/14)

waggastew said:


> CoopsOz one thing you need to know is that they mount over the threaded the tap shank. This effectively shortens the length of the shank. If you have a long shank (like mine h34r this may not be a prob but if you only just have enough to fix the washer and line fitting then you may need to look at other options.


Some fit over the "collar"(?) on the shank that the tap threads on to. They open at the bottom and adjustable to an extent. Like most tap badges in a pub


----------



## southcoastbrewer (22/3/14)

I call mine CF Brewing Co.. I always said "***** Fucked", if i ruined a batch when i first started out... so a mate suggested i call it that and it stuck... LOL... No many people knew what the CF stood for because none of our initials matched it...

Southcoast


----------



## real_beer (22/3/14)

Being originally from Wales I called mine the 'Red Dragon Brewery' but I'm sorry too say its run dry at the moment.


----------



## Cervantes (2/4/14)

I bounce between "Thirsty Point" and "Hangover Bay", both bits of beach near where I live.

Cervantes. It's a drinking village with a fishing problem :lol:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/6/14)

The more I find out how much I don't know about brewing I think I should change the name of my brewery to...

"Grumpy's Ignorance Brews"

tag line will be 

_"Ignorance is Bliss"_


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/14)

Feck, arse, womens' knickers, drink, drink, drink brewery.


----------



## NewtownClown (14/6/14)

"Home"


----------



## proudscum (14/6/14)

The latest name is a bit of a Co-op name as there are a few of us and its a special club that not all the brewers i work with belong too."Fork an Door Brewery/brewers"Has something to do with a highmasted forklift not going where a shortmasted fork can


----------



## Wal05 (14/6/14)

Mine is called Ruff Red Brewing. The name comes from the days when I used to race in enduro's. I was a lot younger and fitter then.....also had a lot more hair.... 

We made up a team name "Ruff Red Racing", there were two qualifications required to join the team. 1. You had to have red body hair. 2. You had to ride a red bike, I.e. Honda. It was helpful if you were fast as well...!!!

Anyway, SWMBO was good enough to get some signs and labels made for me for Christmas, she did pretty good with the design as well.


----------



## Weizguy (15/6/14)

Rob.P said:


> just call it DP brewery. That way you could change it around.
> 
> For example I like
> DP brewery - dangerous passion brewery


pretty sure that Peas & Corn (edit2: should be peas_and_corn) has named his brewery "DP". Sorry to tell you.




Bribie G said:


> Father Jack.jpg Feck, arse, womens' knickers, drink, drink, drink brewery.


Bribie, I have been around here too long,as I recall that photo and quote was the signature and avatar of "Trough Lolly".

My Brewery should perhaps reflect my Anglo/Dutch/German/Russian/Gypsy history, but NO! It's a throwaway nickname that I had to come up with so I could log in to IRC (internet relay chat) for a TAFE course.

Any questions?

<edit> Haha, I forgot to mention that I call it the Teninch Brewery. Sort of evokes the thoughts of the "One Inch Punch" for me. There's a good name for someone else</edit>


----------



## Mardoo (15/6/14)

Lets get straight to the point. For now I'm Big Dick Brewing. Cuz everyone wants to have a big dick.


----------



## Wolfman1 (15/6/14)

I'm a cyclist so mines the Leaky Bidon brewery, bidon being a bottle used on a bike. 
Beers all get cycling themed names, hot mix stout, maillot jaune golden ale, road rash red ale


----------



## Weizguy (15/6/14)

Mardoo said:


> Lets get straight to the point. For now I'm Big Dick Brewing. Cuz everyone wants to have a big dick.


Yeah, probably more than people would like to "get a Teninch into ya".
Maybe "Get yourself a teninch"?


----------



## gap (15/6/14)

Mine is beer and animals Hoppy Frog Brewery


----------



## Trevandjo (17/6/14)

Wal05 said:


> Mine is called Ruff Red Brewing. The name comes from the days when I used to race in enduro's. I was a lot younger and fitter then.....also had a lot more hair....
> 
> We made up a team name "Ruff Red Racing", there were two qualifications required to join the team. 1. You had to have red body hair. 2. You had to ride a red bike, I.e. Honda. It was helpful if you were fast as well...!!!
> 
> ...


The sign looks great. Where'd she get it made?


----------



## keef_g (18/6/14)

Gaughan Premium Brew


----------



## Yob (18/6/14)

swish... plane ticket booked :kooi:


----------



## Wal05 (26/6/14)

Trevandjo said:


> The sign looks great. Where'd she get it made?


They were done by a local sign writer, she didn't realise at the time but it was the sign writer that I use at work for making signs for our utes, trucks etc. He did the labels as well. Did a top job as well.


----------



## taztiger (26/6/14)

"Long Dog Brewhaus" due to my brewery assistant being a miniature Dachshund (sausage dog).


----------



## Beertard (26/6/14)

Can'tchoose!


----------



## MartinOC (26/6/14)

MartinOC said:


> Since my brewery is currently rising from the ashes of a 10-year hiaitus, I've decided on "The Phoenix Brewery". I tossed-around the idea of "Fawkes" (as in Harry Potter & also "Gunpowder, treason & plot"), but settled for simplicity.
> 
> 
> Now to find a suitably heroic logo......


Erm..... Since we just bought a previously burnt-out property in Kinglake (Vic), I find my previous choice of Brewery name now somewhat prescient...

Still looking for a logo...


----------



## Mardoo (27/6/14)

Just use a picture of the Kinglake Bakery. Might be able to do something with the outline of Kinglake inverted (from Google maps).


----------



## pilgrimspiss (27/6/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Yeah, probably more than people would like to "get a Teninch into ya".
> Maybe "Get yourself a teninch"?


'Get Ten Inches down your throat'


----------



## Weizguy (27/6/14)

pilgrimspiss said:


> 'Get Ten Inches down your throat'


A bit aggressive, but at least it's not too subtle.

Where do I send the cheque (or beer) if I use this. I always like to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## fattox (27/6/14)

Mash Monster Brewing Co. is mine - logo in my DP. Had a mate do it up for me. As I own a 3D Printer, I plan on making my taps to hold plastic inserts so I can write in chalk the beer name, but I was actually thinking of having clear inserts, with a label behind it with just the logo set up high so I can write under neath it


----------



## fattox (27/6/14)

Picture = 1000 words etc


----------



## hwall95 (28/6/14)

Mine and my mates is called 'Fencesitter Brewing Co'. While 
talking to my mates into home brewing and while they were being indecisive a bird landed on the fence near a pool we were laying in - and the name was born!


----------



## Eagleburger (28/6/14)

Gonna call mine big tits in honor of my girlfriend. I bet the misses will be not impressed.


----------



## Weizguy (28/6/14)

Eagleburger said:


> Gonna call mine big tits in honor of my girlfriend. I bet the misses will be not impressed.


Dude, you are giving Logan a bad name. Oh, it's already got one? Amazing!


----------



## QldKev (28/6/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Dude, you are giving Logan a bad name. Oh, it's already got one? Amazing!


Brewousos


----------



## SergeMarx (28/6/14)

I've got "dirthouse brewing" as i live in a house made of dirt. more interesting however is the names we give our beers... new thread perhaps!


----------



## scrimple101 (28/6/14)

The Galloping Wombat Brewery


----------



## spog (29/6/14)

scrimple101 said:


> The Galloping Wombat Brewery


The Galloping Wombat, I like it, you could have a lot of funny labels for your bottles.
Cheers....spog..


----------



## Crouch (18/7/14)

We're still building our brewery but have settled on the name Pigs & Little Craft Brewery. I tend to talk a lot of random gibberish (usually in the car whilst driving) and after a few day's discussion with the wife about naming the brewery I spouted out the words pigs and little during some sentence of incoherent babble ... she thought that was a good name for the brewery; Pigs & Little Craft Brewery. Thinking about a logo, given that the name doesn't really mean anything its kind of difficult.


----------



## DeGarre (7/8/14)

Bear Trail brewery...20 meters from my back door, made me a bit of a local celebrity, the local hunting society is chuffed to bits as now they have a good chance of getting a licence to bring this bastard down (naturally I won't be doing any mushroom picking this year...):


----------



## MartinOC (7/8/14)

Damn!! Forget snakes & spiders, those bastards are a SERIOUS danger!!

Whereabouts are you in the world?


----------



## Phoney (7/8/14)

Is that a Grizzly?


----------



## spog (7/8/14)

No,it's Humphrey, but holy shit you couldn't let your kids out of sight for fear of that sniffing around !


----------



## leighaus (7/8/14)

you want to kill an animal living in its own habitat that you invaded... makes sense.... IF you have a shovel for a head.


----------



## Batz (7/8/14)

leighaus said:


> you want to kill an animal living in its own habitat that you invaded... makes sense.... IF you have a shovel for a head.



A little like the senseless shark slaughter this country is involved it atm.

I'm on your side here leighaus.

Batz


----------



## leighaus (7/8/14)

Batz said:


> A little like the senseless shark slaughter this country is involved it atm.
> 
> I'm on your side here leighaus.
> 
> Batz


No country is without sin of senseless slaughter, thats for sure. Totally against the WA's idiotic policy also.... 


My brewhaus is called _*Lethal Money Brewing Co*_. Formally just Lethal Brewing, but i found that a bit common, so went with the full name instead.

Basically two of my nicknames joined together.


----------



## DeGarre (7/8/14)

spog said:


> No,it's Humphrey, but holy shit you couldn't let your kids out of sight for fear of that sniffing around !


Apparently there might be an issue if the kids wander between the mama bear and the puppies...always make noise and racket when you walk in a forest where bears live, give them a chance to move away.

That's the theory anyway.

This is only 90 clicks from the capital, Helsinki, but there is a woodland that goes uninterrupted for about 7km from the backdoor, couple of forest roads for tractors there, I used to do some jogging there.

Took up cycling instead.


----------



## DeGarre (7/8/14)

leighaus said:


> you want to kill an animal living in its own habitat that you invaded... makes sense.... IF you have a shovel for a head.


No, it invaded my property. According to the tracks, came from the neighbour's oat field (they prefer oats over barley due to lack of those spiky things), had a drink from my pond, probably had a redcurrant and gooseberry snack on the way, but luckily did not leave a huge shit behind of oats and berries. Enough turds left by the badgers and raccoon dogs on my lawn, those seem to prefer redcurrants , where as I prefer the blackcurrants.

4 weeks of 30+°C humid sticky Durban-style weather, so sorry If I ranted. Not used to this, used to live 15 years in the land of Pommies. Bring on winter, bring on hail and sleet! As I wander in this land of hinter, bathing in this enormous heat!


----------



## CrookedFingers (7/8/14)

I think he meant you invaded the general area where bears are.
Apparently animals these days own more land than us human folk.
Funny that, ever thought how an earthworm feels when you jam a shovel in his bit of ground to build a new house ?? Or how a colony of ants feel when their mound is displaced in order to install a new telephone pole. ?
No one cares about the littlest animals.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/14)

Its all about the whales !


----------



## dicko (8/8/14)

That bear reminded me of a funny story I read in the paper yesterday;

Apparently there was a bloke walking in the woods and a big bear came up and started to attack him.
During the scuffle the blokes phone went off and his ring tone was Justin Beiber's "Baby, Baby Baby ohhhh!"

The bear let him go and ran off. 

This is funny but a true story.....well at least a story in Sa Advertiser yesterday.

Apology for the "off topic"


----------



## yum beer (8/8/14)

dicko said:


> That bear reminded me of a funny story I read in the paper yesterday;
> 
> Apparently there was a bloke walking in the woods and a big bear came up and started to attack him.
> During the scuffle the blokes phone went off and his ring tone was Justin Beiber's "Baby, Baby Baby ohhhh!"
> ...


Clearly this story is not true........

no 'bloke' would have Bieber on their phone...


----------



## Grott (8/8/14)

If he did he deserves to be eaten


----------



## mkstalen (8/8/14)

Back on topic.

I've got "Steel Mountain Brewing"

Loose translation of my last name.


----------



## Weizguy (8/8/14)

grott said:


> If he did he deserves to be eaten


Not eaten, just converted into bear sh!t.



Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Its all about the whales !


It's about equal rights for gay whales.


----------



## peter.brandon (8/8/14)

Name: "Little Devil Brewery" 

Slogan: "Get a little Devil inside"

Theme Song: "Devil inside" INXS


----------



## Yob (8/8/14)

dicko said:


> That bear reminded me of a funny story I read in the paper yesterday;
> 
> Apparently there was a bloke walking in the woods and a big bear came up and started to attack him.
> During the scuffle the blokes phone went off and his ring tone was Justin Beiber's "Baby, Baby Baby ohhhh!"
> ...


sorry :icon_offtopic:

The bloke deserved to be eaten for having that as a ringtone... there is no justice in this world


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/8/14)

DeGarre said:


> Bear Trail brewery...20 meters from my back door, made me a bit of a local celebrity, the local hunting society is chuffed to bits as now they have a good chance of getting a licence to bring this bastard down (naturally I won't be doing any mushroom picking this year...):


While you at it...


Can you follow him and just find out if he really does.... in the woods, that is


----------



## MAX POWER (8/8/14)

stienberg said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> I've got "Steel Mountain Brewing"
> Loose translation of my last name.


In a similar vein, I'm thinking of going with something like "The Poor Man's Brewery".

da Paor, meaning poor man, being the gaelic translation of Power.


----------



## iJosh (9/8/14)

Eagleburger said:


> Gonna call mine big tits in honor of my girlfriend. I bet the misses will be not impressed.


Pictures??


----------



## Blind Dog (9/8/14)

It'will change but currently it's FGB. Trying to think of something clever. 

For a long tome


----------



## glenos (6/9/14)

I've been pondering this for a while and couldn't settle on anything I liked, I live on Prince of Wales bay and thought Prince of Alses, but someone else here is using it and well I don't really like it that much. Today as I was cleaning my fermenter it dawned on me. The first three letters of my surname are Nap and it is pretty common for people in my family to have the nickname Nappy so I claim the name:

"Nappy Bucket Brewing"

I quite like the off putting connotation.


----------



## TidalPete (6/9/14)

Used to swim a bit & did long swims parallel to the shore 100-200 metres out.

Over the years & the older I got, the more I was convinced I was Sharkbait.


----------



## Xander (15/9/15)

Still deciding on mine....

...I actually just deleted a number of options (Xander Brewing, Fubstro, the Steaming Brewery) after coming up with Neck Oil Brewery - My old man always ask's if I want a neck oil which is his slang term for alcoholic beverage. 

I like it.

Thoughts??


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/15)

Mate, if YOU like it - go for it. It's your brewery....


----------



## Benn (15/9/15)

Barnacle Benn's Crab Shack.


----------



## Benn (15/9/15)

...the crabs are for free.


----------



## lost at sea (26/10/15)

My brewery is "The Bitter End brewery".... 

the logo is an old ship on fire sinking beneath the waves lol...probably how ill end up one day haha

im a merchant seaman, and the bitter end is actually the last link of the anchor chain that attaches to the ship, pretty vital thing,


----------



## Barge (26/10/15)

Eureka Beer Brewing Co.

I like the play on words and the connection to both the rebellion and archimedes.


----------



## krausenhaus (26/10/15)

The Gary Busey Brewing Company. No idea why, but it rolls off the tongue and his head looks good on a beer bottle.


----------



## Bridges (26/10/15)

Sure makes me want to have a beer...


----------



## Barge (26/10/15)




----------



## Droopy Brew (26/10/15)

Get It Out of the Kitchen Brewery


----------



## Charst (26/10/15)

I havent named the Brewery, but my Braumeisters name is Lars. Named after a hipster mechanic at my local bike shop who shits me.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/10/15)

*Aquapond. *
Craft Beer by Danscraft.* :lol:* :chug: 


My backyard organic vegie garden is mostly Aquapinics and I make All Grain Beer and drink and garden and raise fish.
haha .This a good thread to be bumped.

Edit. maybe it should be Amberpond. no, you could give that name to a toilet. I'm stumped, :unsure:


----------



## spog (26/10/15)

Splashdown ?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/10/15)

Swillden


----------



## welly2 (27/10/15)

Cocko said:


> Can I ask, When people talk to you - Where do we look? I always go the one eye that seems to be looking at me... And yes, I am dead serious. Sorry if offensive but just thought I would ask to get YOUR point of opinion.
> 
> Cheers


Asking the questions that need answering!


----------



## sp0rk (27/10/15)

Thinking about changing my brewery name
The wife bought me some leather coasters, pint glasses with leather wraps around them and a tap handle, all with my brewery name (Portly Gentleman Brewhouse) and logo branded on them for our wedding anniversary this year
She'd been trying to convince me that I should change it to Stumpy Legs Brewing, seeing as we're both obsessed with Corgis and plan on getting one soon
I'm now thinking she was right, I'm making an effort to be less portly so that name will hopefully be irrelevant eventually


----------



## Weizguy (27/10/15)

krausenhaus said:


> The Gary Busey Brewing Company. No idea why, but it rolls off the tongue and his head looks good on a beer bottle.


Not even sure that his head looks OK on his body, but at least it's not Nicholas Cage (vampire) ale Co.


----------



## droid (29/10/15)

> Thinking about changing my brewery name
> The wife bought me some leather coasters, pint glasses with leather wraps around them and a tap handle, all with my brewery name (Portly Gentleman Brewhouse) and logo branded on them for our wedding anniversary this year
> She'd been trying to convince me that I should change it to Stumpy Legs Brewing, seeing as we're both obsessed with Corgis and plan on getting one soon
> I'm now thinking she was right, I'm making an effort to be less portly so that name will hopefully be irrelevant eventually


corgis ale house
the queens dogs ale house


----------



## droid (29/10/15)

mine could be Tews Brews since Tew is my last name and it rhymes but its a bit meh


----------



## Mardoo (29/10/15)

Now if you sold dunnys...


----------



## real_beer (29/10/15)

droid said:


> mine could be Tews Brews since Tew is my last name and it rhymes but its a bit meh


You have to think of the world's obsession with nicknaming everything droid. You'd probably end up with TB which people might associate pretty quickly with a nasty disease and then tie it to a bad brew.

The hardest thing about naming your kids when their born is making sure you haven't overlooked a unpleasant rhyme or two people might use against them on their journey through life. Johnny Cash is the best example of a person too get the name right message across :lol:


----------



## MastersBrewery (29/10/15)

I called mine 'Offensive Brewing', because no matter what I brew or how good or bad it is there is always some one. And I figure the big boys (Nathan Lion, Carlton united, etc) are doing enough of the inoffensive bland crap, I may as well stand out a little (usually with hops).


----------



## Mardoo (29/10/15)

You could push it a bit further and go with Right Cnut Brewing


----------



## TidalPete (29/10/15)

:super:


real_beer said:


> real_beer, on 29 Oct 2015 - 5:28 PM, said:
> 
> Johnny Cash


Yeee Haaa! :super: Legend! :super:


----------



## droid (29/10/15)

yes well...


----------



## real_beer (29/10/15)

TidalPete said:


> :super:
> 
> Yeee Haaa! :super: Legend! :super:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6OAPeiMnhg


----------



## Tropico (29/10/15)

MastersBrewery said:


> no matter what I brew or how good or bad it is there is always some one.


Do you know my brother-in-law? He is so f#cking perfect, nothing is ever good enough for him.

Edit: Except the cheapest slab he can get from Dan's


----------



## chrisluki (29/10/15)

Mine is Green Shed, cos my brewery is in a big green colorbond shed...not very original, but it works for me!!!


----------



## spog (29/10/15)

chrisluki said:


> Mine is Green Shed, cos my brewery is in a big green colorbond shed...not very original, but it works for me!!!


What ? Now Bunnings is brewing beer !


----------



## mfeighan (29/10/15)

Mine is "The 10th hole"
Reason being the local park down the road is a 9 hole Frisbee golf course 
http://www.perthdiscgolf.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=61&Itemid=76


----------



## Blind Dog (29/10/15)

Mines's - 'oh for fucks sake', as it's the most commonly uttered phrase whilst I'm brewing


----------



## Brooa (30/10/15)

"The Rusty Anchor Brewery n Bar"


----------



## butisitart (30/10/15)

timmi9191 said:


> I've got 2, haven't quite decided on which, feel free to decide for me
> 
> 1. hats for bats brewery - inspired by jobu from major league
> 2. Thinking juice brewery, solving the worlds problems since 2011..


thinking juice. that'll last forever. hats for bats is a bit of an exclusive in-joke which leaves the rest of us oblivious and bored. thinking juice is pretty clever and isn't topical.


----------



## butisitart (30/10/15)

real_beer said:


> You have to think of the world's obsession with nicknaming everything droid. You'd probably end up with TB which people might associate pretty quickly with a nasty disease and then tie it to a bad brew.
> 
> The hardest thing about naming your kids when their born is making sure you haven't overlooked a unpleasant rhyme or two people might use against them on their journey through life. Johnny Cash is the best example of a person too get the name right message across :lol:


it's australia's obsession.
my daughter is in canada and told me about 'granville island' beer. told her you can't sell that in oz cos we shorten everything, so they'd be grannies.
'bring a few grannies over and we'll knock them off'.
had 11 grannies last night then i threw up.
i like stout grannies. 'i prefer them blonde and bitter'.
'hey mate, brought a few grannies over' .... 'throw 'em in the ice bath with the rest of them'
there's nothing worse than a hot grannie.
list goes on.
my daughter gave up.
'can't find me granny'. ..... 'it's under the chair where you left it.'
shut up.


----------



## Camo6 (30/10/15)

Brooa said:


> "The Rusty Anchor Brewery n Bar"


Better than calling it "The Rusty Fish Hook" I suppose!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/10/15)

WTF Beer.

For those bitsa brewers. That's gotta be an eye catching label?


----------



## spog (30/10/15)

Camo6 said:


> Better than calling it "The Rusty Fish Hook" I suppose!


Anyone who calls their brewery " the rusty trombone " will be questioned by me.


----------



## seamad (30/10/15)

rusty moon ?


----------



## Dozer71 (30/10/15)

Mine is the Dog & Dozer Brewery. Always like the English pub names of two indiscriminate things (would have Cock'n'Bull but been done plenty of times), plus I like the English ales. Dozer is my footy nickname and my labrador (dog) hangs around whilst I brew.


----------



## Tropico (30/10/15)

Every one I know calls my brewery "the shed", I guess it has just stuck, and that's what I call in now too. Tried "Backyard Brewery", but it never caught on.


----------



## Haggis427 (30/10/15)

Pussy Liquor


----------



## Barge (30/10/15)

Haggis said:


> Pussy Liquor


Liquor in the front, poker in the rear.


----------



## butisitart (30/10/15)

i'd like to do an english pub type of label - pig's nose inn from east prawle (devon) is one. there's no north, west or south prawle, so i don't know why they bothered. slug and lettuce from islington, or world's end from finsbury park. ad infinitum, but great names.
bit like naming your own rock band.
hopping mad,,, moulting pidgeon ....


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/10/15)

butisitart said:


> i'd like to do an english pub type of label - pig's nose inn from east prawle (devon) is one. there's no north, west or south prawle, so i don't know why they bothered. slug and lettuce from islington, or world's end from finsbury park. ad infinitum, but great names.
> bit like naming your own rock band.
> hopping mad,,, moulting pidgeon ....


So what was the name then? (I've had a few) :chug:


----------



## Mardoo (31/10/15)

I might go with I'm Tired and Want Out Brewing.


----------



## technobabble66 (31/10/15)

Then how about:
Check Out Brewing

Multiple meanings, with the added bonus of when you sell out to SABMiller/Kirin etc you can change it to:
Cheque Out Brewing

:lol:


----------



## butisitart (1/11/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> So what was the name then? (I've had a few) :chug:


i get more confused the more i think about it.
lonely pretzel, gob and smack, muttering fool's gold, loaded dog, tajikstan reserve.
depends on the mood. :icon_drool2:


----------



## spog (1/11/15)

In the shit brew shack !
Been there a few times.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/11/15)

I haven't heard a bad one yet. Keep em coming!


----------



## butisitart (2/11/15)

village pig, gough's victory, viitamin B, delinquent farrier. i gotta go to bed.
actually - asahi is a pretty interesting one. asa = morning, hi = sun, so morning sun beer.
but the same kanji characters also go to asa = big, hi = mouth, so bigmouth beer.
depends on how many you've had as to which way you lean.


----------



## drofmob (2/11/15)

Three Legged Dog. Because Ive got one and like the name.


----------



## P!N20 (2/11/16)

Railway Brewery, because I live next to a train line and it's my street name; probably also liked the industrial connotations of it and my brewing typically resembles a train wreck. Really should get around to designing a logo.

Anyway, I found this thread looking for a 'show us your labels' thread, does one exist?


----------



## altone (2/11/16)

Mine is called Tamarisk brewery because I lived on a street called Tamarisk Drive and walked along the Tamarisk creek most days for the last decade.


Now that I've moved I guess if I was going to change it on the same premise it would be Corhanwarrabul - hmm maybe not.


----------



## welly2 (2/11/16)

I've been calling my brewery "Peninsular Brewery" as I needed a name for Untapped when I used to use that. I lived in an apartment block up in Darwin called Peninsular Apartments so was easy enough to use. I have been promising to change the name but actually I might not bother. I quite like it.


----------



## Denobrew (2/11/16)

Huntsman Brewing. 
A kiwi mate of mine that did the stainless welding did a brew day with me and said you need to have a name. He lifted the lid on the mash tun before we started and a Huntsman as big as his hand crawled out.... both looked at each other and said "Huntsman Brewing" at the same time.


----------



## doctr-dan (2/11/16)

2fat2brew


----------



## Dae Tripper (2/11/16)




----------

